# DIY fresh water sump idea



## Danh Vu (Apr 2, 2009)

Feel free to critsize. I would like some comments on improvements or if im doing anything wrong.
The blue balls are bio balls, gray lines are sponges, and tiny black dots is activated carbon. This idea uses biologiacl, mechanical, and chemical filtering. This is my first design EVER. Sketched it up in paint is 5 minutes, I might make it tho.


----------

